# Sacramento Area Cubers



## iKiNG (Jun 27, 2013)

Any cubers in the greater Sacramento area? I know a few people who I have taught and no others.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 27, 2013)

I think there are some, but very few. There's a greater community in the Bay Area. We usually hold competitions at Stanford and Berkeley (quite a drive, I know). But seeing your previous competitions, you may already know that xD


----------



## iKiNG (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah I have been to a few in the Bay Area, I wish there would be one at the exploratorium again.


----------



## tinadanz (Nov 15, 2015)

It is now Nov 2015. Any Sacramento cubing clubs?


----------



## ElijahLord (Dec 16, 2015)

Me! Ive been looking for others for a while now


----------



## tinadanz (Dec 16, 2015)

Have you heard of any sacto clubs. My son is almost 14 and is looking for close competitions and clubs.


----------



## ElijahLord (Dec 16, 2015)

Nah. Ive heard about one in davis but its a group for collage kids only and im not sure if its even still a thing. Let me know if you find one though id love to find some near by cubing friends


----------



## jackrusso (Jan 27, 2016)

I also live near sacremento and wish there was a cube club or comp


----------



## ElijahLord (Jan 27, 2016)

Dude lets staart one then!


----------



## jackrusso (Jan 27, 2016)

ElijahLord said:


> Dude lets staart one then!


What city do you live in? I probably know it


----------



## ElijahLord (Jan 28, 2016)

jackrusso said:


> What city do you live in? I probably know it




Sacramento


----------



## jackrusso (Jan 28, 2016)

I live in Rocklin


----------



## MaxB (Jan 28, 2016)

Sacramento cuber here! I would love having a competition here.


----------



## jackrusso (Jan 28, 2016)

MaxB said:


> Sacramento cuber here! I would love having a competition here.


 SAME! The comps in the bay area are nice, but I'd like to see some closer to home. It's also a good way to meet cubes near you. Someone should set one up, I would go!


----------



## ElijahLord (Jan 29, 2016)

My facebook is Elijah Lord-Minniti. If you live in or near sacramento then add me and message me. Ill start a fb group for sac cubers once a few people add me


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 30, 2016)

The Bay Area has competitions because people organise them. If you want competitions in Sac, organise them!


----------



## jackrusso (Feb 1, 2016)

ElijahLord said:


> My facebook is Elijah Lord-Minniti. If you live in or near sacramento then add me and message me. Ill start a fb group for sac cubers once a few people add me



I don't have/use Facebook


----------



## ElijahLord (Feb 1, 2016)

Whats your number or email or something then?


----------



## jackrusso (Feb 2, 2016)

ElijahLord said:


> Whats your number or email or something then?


[email protected]


----------

